# On seam or Slant Pockets?



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer on-seam pockets on all my flat front pants. It seems that many flat front pants come with slightly slanted pockets. What are everyone's thoughts on this.

I have been looking into getting a Press Sack suit, but they look like all their pants have slant pockets.

Thoughts?


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Prefer on seam, but it is not a deal breaker. For flat front pants, side seams really look better. The look better on pleated pants as well, but it isn't so critical in my opinion.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Whatever you prefer. It seems many here think on-seam is more "trad" however.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I think the only pleatless pants I've ever owned with on-seam pockets have been my Bills. Everything else without pleats is/has been slant-pocketed.


----------



## JLWhittington (Aug 20, 2008)

*Pockets are slanted for a reason*

Slanted pockets provide for a smoother appearance (given correct fit, of course), a hallmark of proper tailoring.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Galt said:


> I prefer on-seam pockets on all my flat front pants. It seems that many flat front pants come with slightly slanted pockets. What are everyone's thoughts on this.
> 
> I have been looking into getting a Press Sack suit, but they look like all their pants have slant pockets.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you're judging based on the website pictures, I believe more of their suits have on-seam pockets as compared to the pictured dress pants, which are mostly slanted.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JLWhittington said:


> Slanted pockets provide for a smoother appearance (given correct fit, of course), a hallmark of proper tailoring.


I'd argue proper tailoring would produce on-seam pockets that lay flat when standing anyways.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I'd argue proper tailoring would produce on-seam pockets that lay flat when standing anyways.


This is true, but off-seam pockets, by nature of their design, won't flair the way on-seam pockets might, even if they've been properly tailored. Of course, the fact that off-seam pockets don't flair has, as far as I know, nothing to do with whether or not they were properly tailored (as was JLWhittington's apparent claim) but with the general nature of off-seam pockets.

I don't worry much about the two, but on-seam pockets seem more dressy to me. I probably wouldn't want a suit with off-seam pockets, but casual pants (khakis, flannels, cords) are fine.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

After all these years, I've gotten used to my Brooks and J. Press _odd trousers_ having slant pockets, and my Brooks and J. Press _suit_ _trousers_ having on-seam pockets. It's what I've come to expect. I don't think about it much anymore.


----------



## JLWhittington (Aug 20, 2008)

*Slant pockets*

From the excellent, albeit out of print book, _How to Make Men's Clothes_:

"While an exteme slant may be associate with casual pants, a slight one can result in a more formal effect because it has less tendency to bulge than does a vertical opening."

Rhinehart, J. (1975) _How to make men's clothes: An illustrated, step by step guide to making men's clothes. _New York: Doubleday and Company.

Ths is a great book if you can find a copy, the description of tailoring methods (Rhinehart studied under a master tailor) is straightforward and will provide an education in tailoring that is difficult to find, even in this forum.


----------

